# Euromillions



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hate it didn't win it..... bollocks....... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What a fantastic amount of money to win 

You could really do some good with that amount of money and plenty of bad too :twisted:

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

In case you were wondering, I intend on using the winnings to bring peace, harmony, goodwill and lots of love to myself.  
Seriously though, Some lucky dude woke up to a very good day today methinks....and a UK winner to boot.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

£300k a month in interest alone with proper investment, leave it all in the bank & work one more month then retire.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Tbh, you could probably get away with dipping into it for the first month


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dash said:


> Tbh, you could probably get away with dipping into it for the first month


LOL yeah I think you would probably be ok  let's face it you could give away £100 million of it and still have a ridiculously large amount of money.

Charlie


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry to bust your bubble but £163 mil is barely adequate today. Just a villa in Monaco is about 50-60 million. A good collection of cars is another 10 million. The overheads to maintain all this will probably be just about enough to be able to maintain them for the rest of your life. ...... Good life is not cheap....... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble but £163 mil is barely adequate today. Just a villa in Monaco is about 50-60 million. A good collection of cars is another 10 million. The overheads to maintain all this will probably be just about enough to be able to maintain them for the rest of your life. ...... Good life is not cheap....... :roll:


Elias, stop it!  . If I won it, I think I would still shop at Primark, New Look, Next, Wallis and Coast  and drive a few Audi TTs too, one in each colour for each day of the week


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

slineTT said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble but £163 mil is barely adequate today. Just a villa in Monaco is about 50-60 million. A good collection of cars is another 10 million. The overheads to maintain all this will probably be just about enough to be able to maintain them for the rest of your life. ...... Good life is not cheap....... :roll:


Interest is only 10k a day lol


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

So, it's official, the winners are from scotchland. The couple have said that the windfall will not change their lives much, they will continue to not work and apart from buying a new caravan and a small investment in the Tenents Super Brewery, they will just live modestly off the interest.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti my dear, let me take you to South of France for shopping one day. Maybe you will not want to go back to Essex.......


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> So, it's official, the winners are from scotchland. The couple have said that the windfall will not change their lives much, they will continue to not work and apart from buying a new caravan and a small investment in the Tenents Super Brewery, they will just live modestly off the interest.


Imagine the size of the coffin when the tight buggers take it to the grave with them...! :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> So, it's official, the winners are from scotchland. The couple have said that the windfall will not change their lives much, they will continue to not work and apart from buying a new caravan and a small investment in the Tenents Super Brewery, they will just live modestly off the interest.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

slineTT said:


> Dotti my dear, let me take you to South of France for shopping one day. Maybe you will not want to go back to Essex.......


oh yes a week in the cote da zur would change her perception of real shopping and fine eating for that matter


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

From my town apparantly, Dont know their names yet so dunno if i know them :roll:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > So, it's official, the winners are from scotchland. The couple have said that the windfall will not change their lives much, they will continue to not work and apart from buying a new caravan and a small investment in the Tenents Super Brewery, they will just live modestly off the interest.
> ...


Just watched them on the news Hoggy.
He's just said he won't be changing his car, he has a reliable one.

Why oh why oh why do people like this win. I'd already be settling into my cocaine and heroin habit by now and driving veyrons into swimming pools.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

STTink said:


> Why oh why oh why do people like this win. I'd already be settling into my cocaine and heroin habit by now and driving veyrons into swimming pools.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would go absolutely mental - I would take all my friends car shopping at Porsche for a start 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah a corgi model porche chaz, we all know you have short arms & deep pockets :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> yeah a corgi model porche chaz, we all know you have short arms & deep pockets :lol: :lol:


LOL if you come to the wedding mate i am going to greet you with a punch to the face  it will be friendly but quite hard :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Stupid amount of money... lucky sods :mrgreen:


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not sure it will make that much difference to them anyway. Neither of them work as it is so no job to give up . I suppose the state will benefit from the tax on the interest and not having to pay benefits out to them anymore. But surely the point of attempting to win jackpots of that size is that it WOULD make a difference to how you lived your life.

For the record, if I ever win a large amount I guarantee I will:

Buy more than one house

Buy several cars, many of them Audis - in fact I would probably stop off on the way back from Camelot HQ to place a few R8 orders for myself and my family/ friends.

Travel 1st class to a few selected destinations

Make some sensible regular donations to charities of my choice

But of course I won't win. The next big winner will be some 80 year old who says he is perfectly happy staying
In his council house.

Not that I am jealous you understand.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

As somebody joked this morning on the news, I wonder what they're going to do with all the begging letters? I guess they'll keep on sending em.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti my dear, let me take you to South of France for shopping one day. Maybe you will not want to go back to Essex.......
> ...


Yes please, when? [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Actually I was due to go to south of france next week for a holiday but it has been cancelled due to my son breaking his foot! BUGGER! bugger! BUGGER! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

STTink said:


> As somebody joked this morning on the news, I wonder what they're going to do with all the begging letters? I guess they'll keep on sending em.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah a corgi model porche chaz, we all know you have short arms & deep pockets :lol: :lol:
> ...


oh thats nice innit!!! invites me to his wedding evening then wants to punch me?? normal reaction from most people i guess :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

STTink said:


> As somebody joked this morning on the news, I wonder what they're going to do with all the begging letters? I guess they'll keep on sending em.


I'm sending mine with an order form for a lime green Lambo...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

para999 said:


> well they've fucked up bigtime by going public they've had to go on the run leave the house an all because of the beggers and the papers chasing them. they will get no peace now unless they either change they're names or country.


as soon as another story breaks big they will be left alone, probably think they are in paradise and staying at local premiere inn :lol: :lol: . i just hope they dont get burgled while away from the house.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I suspect their life will ruined, big big mistake to go public.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Going public is certainly a massive mistake, what idiots :?

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Well it will keep them busy :lol:


----------

